# Quelle app pour créer un fichier croisé de clients et de matériel



## Delete (17 Février 2016)

Alors voila le sujet de mon souci :
Dans le cadre d' une utilisation pro je cherche un outil me permettant de lier plusieurs données issues de diverses applications de l iPad mais sans succès.

Je dois en effet selon la législation garder une trace des divers matériels stériles que j'ai utilisé sur chaque client. (Je suis tattoeur) J aimerai aussi pouvoir retrouver les différents clients sur lesquels j aurai utilisé le même lot de produit. (Fichier croisé)

De plus intégrer une partie de ces données au calendrier et aux contacts (lots de produits par actes et clients) serait un gros plus.

Oui mais c'est ici que cela coince, je suis tombé sur des liens pointant vers l'application Bento qui permettait de faire plus ou moins ceci, sauf qu'elle n'est plus dispo depuis des lustres...
Le truc c'est que j aimerai pouvoir gérer ceci depuis l' iPad avec une app plus sexy que Numbers (je n'ai aucune connaissance dans ce qui est de l'utilisation d'un tableur)...
En espérant que l'un ou l'une d'entre vous puisse éclairer ma lanterne, d'avance merci.


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2016)

C'est vrai que Bento n'a jamais été vraiment remplacé = au boulot j'utilise son "grand frère" Filemaker mais comme son nom l'indique "Pro" = c'est du lourd, et c'est relativement cher.
J'ai acheté Tapforms correct pour une base de données simple, sans prise de tête et qui a l'avantage de fonctionner sur de multiples plateformes (même l'Apple Watch !). Ce n'est pas si courant.

Mais finalement, le plus flexible s'avère être les Google Apps. Il n'y a pas vraiment d'app Google qui fait de la gestion de base de données, et utiliser cette solution suppose d'être online et d'aimer mettre les mains dans le cambouis, mais en combinant astucieusement Google Spreadsheets, Google Sites et Google Forms, on peut faire beaucoup de choses.


----------



## lineakd (18 Février 2016)

@CBi, aurais tu un lien pour un exemple ou un tuto pour les apps Google si on veut créer une base de données?


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @CBi, aurais tu un lien pour un exemple ou un tuto pour les apps Google si on veut créer une base de données?



Google est ton ami pour trouver ça, il y en a des tonnes sur Youtube en particulier = après ça dépend de ton niveau en informatique... et en anglais car beaucoup d'infos sur le sujet sont in  English.
Quelques exemples =




,  



, 




Pour rester dans une description très simple de la façon de procéder =
  - Google Forms te permet de concevoir un formulaire qui va te servir à saisir les données.
  - Ces données vont se retrouver stockées dans le fichier tableur Google Spreadsheet associé au formulaire.
  - Tu peux dès lors les manipuler comme tu ferais avec n'importe quel tableur Excel ou autre, et déjà ça te donne pas mal de possibilités.
  - Les données remises en forme dans un tableau Google Spreadsheet peuvent être facilement affichées sur des pages Google Sites, avec cependant quelques contraintes de mise en page
  - Le fin du fin, c'est qu'on peut récupérer ces données via un programme Google Script, ou des requêtes Python, et là, les possibilités sont infinies !
J'avais par exemple mis en place dans ma société un système qui permettait aux commerciaux de soumettre via un formulaire une requête à leur manager, lequel recevait un email l'informant de la requête qui contenait un lien vers une page approbation/refus où il n'avait qu'à cliquer, et la décision était alors signifiée au demandeur via email.


----------



## lineakd (20 Février 2016)

@CBi, merci!


----------

